# Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Potato Salad with Vinaigrette Dressing*

I had something similar to the Potato Salad recipe at Chewning's Tavern in Colonial Williamsburg; it was absolutely delicious, and then a few months later I found a similar recipe in a magazine. I've adapted it somewhat since then.

1 1/2 lbs. small red new potatoes, sliced 1/4 inch thick (7-8)
1/4 cup white wine vinegar
1 tbsp. extra-virgin olive oil
1.5 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. sugar
1 tsp. dried oregano, crumbled
1/2 tsp. Dijon mustard
1/2 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped red onion (optional)
1/4 cup black olives, pitted and sliced (optional)

Bring large pot of lightly salted water to boil. Add potatoes. Return to a boil and cook 5-8 minutes or until potatoes are just tender.

Meanwhile, whisk together vinegar, olive oil, lemon juice, sugar, oregano, mustard, salt and pepper in a small bowl.

Drain potatoes well. Turn potatoes into a large plastic food-storage bag. Add onion and dressing to bag; seal. Set bag aside at room temperature for 2 to 3 hours, turning occasionally to distribute ingredients evenly.

Add olives; toss gently to coat. Serve at once or refrigerate.

Servings: 6


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 24, 2013)

I will have to try this. Leaving out the mayo is a great way to reduce calories.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2013)

OK, you sold me with the black olives. OMG, this looks wonderful!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks  This is my favorite way to make potato salad now. After the first day, it gets pretty tangy; DH doesn't like it as well then, but I love it. And it goes great with grilled meats, especially if they have a sauce that leans to the sweet side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks great!  Will be trying this one and PPO's No-mayo.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like another winner like PPO's no-mayo potato salad.  Did you use regular black olives or Kalamata?  Guess I'll be adding red potatoes to my shopping list.

Still trying to duplicate the roast beef sandwich spread I had at Kings Arms over 30 years ago.  I remember mayo, horseradish, and dijon mustard...but something is missing.  If anyone knows how that one is made, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds lovely, thanks GG


----------

